# Worldmark Blaine vs Worldmark Birch Bay



## geist1223 (Sep 13, 2022)

We are currently at Worldmark Blaine. Yesterday we walked next door to Worldmark Birch Bay. That is correct for those that did not know it these two Resorts are right next to each other. Thanks (lol) to a deal between Wyndham and RVC several years ago Worldmark has two underpreforming Resorts right next to each other.

Now for a basic comparison:

Blaine - older Resort. Originally a RVC Resort. No AC in Units. Limited # of Units. A number of Units have an Ocean View. Pool Area has an Ocean View. Units are bigger. Barbecues are on Roof Deck.

Birch Bay - Newer Resort. AC in Units. Lots of Units. Very few Ocean Views. Pool Area does not have an Ocean View but it is larger and nicer. Units are smaller. Each Unit has a Barbecue on Deck/Patio. No Roof Deck.

I think Blaine is preferred choice except during hot Summer when the preference would be Birch Bay because of AC in Units.


----------



## Huskerpaul (Sep 13, 2022)

Good info about these two resorts. Thanks


----------



## geist1223 (Sep 13, 2022)

Oops I have been corrected even though much newer Birch Bay does not AC.


----------



## easyrider (Sep 13, 2022)

geist1223 said:


> We are currently at Worldmark Blaine. Yesterday we walked next door to Worldmark Birch Bay. That is correct for those that did not know it these two Resorts are right next to each other. Thanks (lol) to a deal between Wyndham and RVC several years ago Worldmark has two underpreforming Resorts right next to each other.
> 
> Now for a basic comparison:
> 
> ...



Are you in a view room ?

Bill


----------



## sue1947 (Sep 13, 2022)

geist1223 said:


> Oops I have been corrected even though much newer Birch Bay does not AC.


Birch Bay isn't all that new.  It was one of the earliest WM resorts.


----------



## sun starved Gayle (Sep 13, 2022)

We have stayed twice in penthouse units at Birch Bay and they had nice water views. This was before the restaurant across the street reopened, so I have to guess there is a fair amount of noise now.  

Birch Bay had a very pushy, hard sale sales staff as well.


----------



## easyrider (Sep 14, 2022)

We did bonus time at WM Birch Bay with a parking lot view, lol. We also stayed at Semiahmoo with a really good view. I like this side of the bay better.

Bill


----------



## Huskerpaul (Sep 14, 2022)

sue1947 said:


> Birch Bay isn't all that new.  It was one of the earliest WM resorts.


According to information posted elsewhere on this site - Birch Bay was added to the system in 1995 (resort has 104 total rooms and 102 owned my WM).  Blaine was added to the system in 2014 (48 rooms total and 33 owned by WM). Of course 2014 was when Blaine was added to the WorldMark system, don't know when it was actually constructed.


----------



## geist1223 (Sep 14, 2022)

Every time we ask one of the locals where to eat. We are told Bellingham, Blaine, or Lynden. No one recommends any restaurant in Birch Bay. Patti decided to look up the reviews for restaurants that are an easy walk from the Resorts. Every single one she looked up rated the service as poor or very poor. The food was at best mediocre. Good thing Patti loves to cook.

In case you had any doubt this will be our last trip to Birch Bay.


----------



## sun starved Gayle (Sep 15, 2022)

Blaine is such a very short drive away. We loved The Drayton Harbor Oyster Company, just a tiny place but fresh, delicious grilled oysters on the half shell. We went back a second time and bought some to take back to the unit to put on the grill. I have a very happy memory of sitting in the sun on the deck ( we were in the penthouse) and eating those delicious oysters and consuming a couple very nice bottles of champagne with both my kids and their spouses. The kids were in the hot tub. A favorite Mother’s Day for me. 
We also enjoyed one of the restaurants at the Semiahmoo Resort. Such a spectacular setting.


----------



## DaveNV (Sep 15, 2022)

The issue with eating out in Birch Bay is that it's a beach destination in rural farm country at the end of the road, with a very marginal population.  The few restaurants there are catering completely to tourists, and are staffed by whoever happens to live in the area and needs a job.  Tourism at Birch Bay dies off substantially after Summer, and the area is essentially a ghost town till next Summer.  I'm not surprised that all the reviews are terrible. Birch Bay is nothing like the Oregon beach towns you're used to, with people driving the coast highway from town to town. There is a reason the Birch Bay/Blaine WorldMark locations always have availability.

Bellingham has some of the best-rated restaurants in all of Washington state.  If you seek them out, you can have a fine dining experience.

Full disclosure:  I lived in the 90's for a year or so back along Birch Bay-Lynden Road, a mile or so from the Birch Bay waterfront. If I wanted to eat out, I went to Bellingham, even back then.  Some things don't change.

Dave


----------



## geist1223 (Sep 15, 2022)

We went to Blaine today. Started off with Ice Cream. Patti had a Waffle Cone with a single scoop. I swear the Gal put in about the equivalent of 3 or 4 scoops to fill up the large Waffle Cone. I had 2 scoops in a cup. The cup was over flowing. Then we slowly walked the town and went into several stores. We had lunch at Drayton Harbour Oyster Company. We shared a dozen Grilled Oysters. Patti had a Cod Taco.  I had a Cod Taco and a Shrimp Taco. It was all very good. Though Patti is now in agony from how much  she ate. She said no Ice Cream next time before lunch.


----------



## markb53 (Sep 16, 2022)

We stayed at WorldMark Birch Bay twice. In 2016 and again in 2019 before we were worldmark owners. As @geist1223 mentioned, no good restaurants in Birch Bay. On the 2016 trip we crossed the boarder into Canada and found a pretty great restaurant there. We mostly eat in our unit so lack of restaurants isn’t a deal breaker for us. We really enjoyed the area. There was a lot to see and do. Took lots of pictures of Eagles and Herons.


----------

